# Food Safety News - 02/23/2021...  Dueling inspection systems produce another round of competing data



## daveomak.fs (Feb 23, 2021)

*Dueling inspection systems produce another round of competing data*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 23, 2021 12:05 am For the past quarter-century, USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service has run two options for inspecting hogs. The HACCP-based Inspection Model Project or HIMP evolved into the New Swine Inspection System or NSIS pilot in 2014. And HIMP, or NSIS, have grown up alongside traditional hog inspection protocols used for decades. The Food Safety and Inspection Service... Continue Reading

*EU countries battling lack of resources for food controls*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 23, 2021 12:03 am Many European countries are struggling to perform all their planned checks on businesses because of resource issues, according to a report. The analysis covers national and EU Commission controls during 2017 and 2018 on food and feed law, animal health and welfare, plant health and protection products, organic farming and quality schemes. Findings are from... Continue Reading

*USDA finds no evidence of intentional harm from seed deliveries*
By News Desk on Feb 23, 2021 12:02 am The U.S. Department of Agriculture hasn’t found any evidence that someone was deliberately trying to cause harm with unsolicited seed deliveries, according to an investigation report. The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) evaluated thousands of reports of seed deliveries from all 50 states that began in July 2020. Many of the seeds were... Continue Reading

*Alerts include concerns about seafood, food colorings, sulfites*
By News Desk on Feb 23, 2021 12:01 am Editor’s note: The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the table to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading

*48.4 tons of ineligible beef from China caught and recalled*
By News Desk on Feb 22, 2021 09:27 pm Chino, CA-based GLG Trading Inc. late Monday recalled almost 97,000 pounds of beef tallow products that were imported from the People’s Republic of China, an ineligible country for beef, without the benefit of FSIS import re-inspection, USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) said. The following heat-treated shelf-stable Hotpot Seasoning items containing beef tallow are... Continue Reading


----------



## justplainbob (Feb 23, 2021)

2 articles about china


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 23, 2021)

My concern with hog inspections is the changes that allow the line speeds to change, which usually means increased. At the end of the day, that means more money in the producer's pockets, such as Chinese owned Smithfield, and the consumer pays the price in many more ways than one.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 23, 2021)

Use to be you could relay upon corporate integrity.  Now, the adage: _*Follow the Money Trail *_has become consumer due diligence and requires constant monitoring, like credit reports.


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 23, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> My concern with hog inspections is the changes that allow the line speeds to change, which usually means increased. At the end of the day, that means more money in the producer's pockets, such as Chinese owned Smithfield, and the consumer pays the price in many more ways than one.



The Chinese aren't the ones making the regulations for American business.  This could be easily fixed by politicians that get elected by the people instead of PACs.

My apologies for the rant....

JC


----------

